# My Pinarello Surprise



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

MY PINARELLO SURPISE W/ DURA-ACE GROUP / EA90 EASTON WHEELS
<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/?action=view&current=IMG_1153.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/IMG_1153.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

JUST GOT THIS NEW TOY AND LOVING IT!
<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/?action=view&current=IMG_1186.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh316/jamesbond58/IMG_1186.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
JAMES B

AYOS BA!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Sweet looking bike......love that dark paint job on the Surprise.

Any idea what the head and seat tube angles are?


----------



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> Sweet looking bike......love that dark paint job on the Surprise.
> 
> Any idea what the head and seat tube angles are?


 Thanks kjmunc for the comment,,I think the seat tube angle is 73.7 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

With a name like ROLEX I think you should be able to afford Campy.

Just kiddin bro, nice ride.


----------



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks El Scorcho! Sure I can afford Campy but I guess it's a a personal choice, I like Shimano Dura-Ace because of it's looks and durability I use shimano xtr on my mountain bike too, besides according to Bicycling and Procycling magazine Shimano is the king of bicycle parts on Mountain and Road , not to mention Lance Armstrong he! he!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

beautiful paint job on that bike... the good ol days of great pinny schemes...


----------



## ROLEX (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks guy's for the comment, just bought myself a new Cervelo soloist, will post picture on Cervelo column later.


----------



## keeler (Oct 9, 2008)

im looking to drop about 3500 bucks on a bike from insurance money from a stolen bike. do you have any preferences over pinarello or cervelo. 

very nice bikes by the way


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's one of the best Soloist set ups I have ever seen. What size is the frame......54cm??? Quite stunning.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

bellissimo on the pin


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

White garage door - check
Shot from driveside - check
Chain on small ring - OCP FAIL :nono: 

But in all seriousness, friggin sweet rides man.


----------

